# Big trout??



## sun burn

I always read this time of year that it's time for the "big girl". I personally think that the "big girls" are here year around and it just takes an expert fisherman to find and catch her!!! I personally fish more in the summer time than winter, but I've caught some nice ones during the summer months!! Don't get me wrong I like fishing in the winter time too, but don't always enjoy freezing my nads off. 

What do y'all think?


Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## Spartan6.4

I am heading to Sabine Friday morning to go look for the "big girl".
I have had better luck in the cold finding bigger fish than in the summer months.
Just my opinion.


----------



## colbyntx

The good thing is that it's usually not that cold on the coast. I know you have your days and even weeks of cold but most of the time you can find that 50-60 deg day and it's just perfect! No bugs and the water doesn't seem to have as much traffic.


----------



## colbyntx

Spartan6.4 said:


> I am heading to Sabine Friday morning to go look for the "big girl".
> I have had better luck in the cold finding bigger fish than in the summer months.
> Just my opinion.


Didn't you hear? All the big trout in Sabine have already been caught! Don't wast your time and gas!!!  I mean, the only reason I am going is because my two older kids HS has a playoff game in Beaumont Friday so I will already be there!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The experts believe our chances of smoking a big trout are better in winter because they stay around and the dinks tend to leave the bays for the most part.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Wacken'emWading

Personally, I think march is the best time and my favorite time to wade and catch big trout.
Its warmer than December and easier to get limits. Last march I caught and released a 27" and a 28" trout in a span of about an hour wading galveston


----------



## sotexhookset

Plus the winter weight y tombian con juevos.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress

sun burn on my butt hole hurts.


----------



## Lone-Star

sun burn said:


> I always read this time of year that it's time for the "big girl". I personally think that the "big girls" are here year around and it just takes an expert fisherman to find and catch her!!! I personally fish more in the summer time than winter, but I've caught some nice ones during the summer months!! Don't get me wrong I like fishing in the winter time too, but don't always enjoy freezing my nads off.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> Sun burn
> One name, one legend


Of course they are always here but it's the cool weather months that brings them into a pattern accessible to lure fisherman, they also tend to be heavier in the cool weather months.

Summer is the opposite, it puts them in a pattern accessible to croaker fisherman. Which is fine if thats your thing but most of the pros who write about trout fishing are lure only fisherman hence their focus on cool weather months.


----------



## yakamac

I catch alot more big trout in winter than in summer maybe has someting to do with targeting them during winter and am usually after other species in summer. I think most anglers have a better chance in winter if they're fishing


----------



## sun burn

Lone-Star said:


> Of course they are always here but it's the cool weather months that brings them into a pattern accessible to lure fisherman, they also tend to be heavier in the cool weather months.
> 
> Summer is the opposite, it puts them in a pattern accessible to croaker fisherman. Which is fine if thats your thing but most of the pros who write about trout fishing are lure only fisherman hence their focus on cool weather months.


So your saying you can't catch a trout with a lure in the hotter months??


----------



## Trouthunter

> So your saying you can't catch a trout with a lure in the hotter months??


No he didn't say that.

TH


----------



## 30inClub

The weight they put on makes them the "big girls" in the winter months. I've caught 28" and 29" trout in summer that go 6 or 7 lbs. Thats not a big girl to me. But you can catch the same fish in winter that can go 9+ lbs. That's a big girl! And if I catch anything, it's on top waters! No potlickin here! Good luck


----------



## Cobrah

Real men throw corkys all year


----------



## Sisco Kid

X2

Sent from my Note 2, using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone-Star

sun burn said:


> So your saying you can't catch a trout with a lure in the hotter months??


No that's not what I said. If your goal is trophy trout on lures your highest odds of success are in the cool weather months. That doesn't mean you cant catch a ten pounder on a lure in August but the odds are stacked against you.


----------



## [email protected]

In the Winter, those big sow trout put on extra weight in eggs in preparation to spawn. So that Summertime 7 lb. trout is now 8 or 9 lbs. That's why Winter and Spring time is the best for heavy trout. The 28 to 31 inch trout are here year round but their extra weight is not always there. Also they may be a little easier to locate during the colder months because you know they are cold blooded animals so they will be located in places where the warmest water is.


----------



## Captain Dave

Grasshopper Sunburn, One must read is Scott's Big Trout Book ( WOS 2cool handle )

You will gain tremendous knowledge from this book and become a legend in big trout CPR.

Hold on to your ba geezezzes before you click the link.. Get the book and throw some ginger my way later.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=412555&highlight=wos


----------



## keithlake

Wintertime for me finding any trout over 27 inches or so. & the corky bite is just fun


----------



## AaronB

I catch most of my bigger trout in the winter. But I also catch some of my biggest in March/April. My personal best came in April in lower galveston bay on a morning glory bass assassin, at 31 3/4" and 9lbs 13oz. Caught it 2 weeks before i shipped off to the Navy and a buddy of mine paid for it to be mounted. Sits above my fireplace.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

I was catching a lot of nice specks at ROLLOVER PASS,but the biggest catch by me was in August(over 30 inch) on BASS ASSASSIN


----------



## wos

*Cooler months for heavy fish!*

*Most of the really heavy fish are caught in the cooler months as their metabolism slows down and they gain weight. Natures way of preparing them for the warmer spawning months. Check out trout biology and when the state records were caught along with most "personal bests" in my recent book on world class Texas trout. Get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Cobrah said:


> Real men throw corkys all year


What is a corky?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cajunwader

Winter time is the right time!


----------



## sun burn

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What is a corky?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy











Looks like this and comes in different colors!!

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## Cmac4075

Yeah smack. Looks like that ^^^ should try one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JShupe

"Corky" code for croaker??


----------



## Bocephus

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What is a corky?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy





sun burn said:


> Looks like this and comes in different colors!!
> 
> Sun burn
> One name, one legend





Cmac4075 said:


> Yeah smack. Looks like that ^^^ should try one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk 4


LMAO...yeah Smack !

Remember to use the "sarcasm" smilie next time......:sarcasm


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bocephus said:


> LMAO...yeah Smack !
> 
> Remember to use the "sarcasm" smilie next time......:sarcasm


I assumed a few of you have read my posts...no smileys on TappytalkPro
I will post a few big girls with Fatboys hanging from their mouth over the next four days.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## southpaw

sotexhookset said:


> Plus the winter weight y tombian con juevos.


uhhhh I think you mean huevos, either that or you may need to go back to biology/anatomy class. But then again, I might need to go back to spanglish class.


----------



## colbyntx

sun burn said:


> Looks like this and comes in different colors!!
> 
> Sun burn
> One name, one legend


Mine have hooks!


----------

